# RR: 2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (2015 update)



## Trout

*1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Flagstad, Suthaus, Thebom, Fischer-Dieskau, Schock, Greindl, Philharmonia Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus	(1952)










2.	Böhm (cond.), Nilsson, Windgassen, Ludwig, Talvela, Waechter, Schreier, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1966)










3.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Price, Kollo, Fassbaender, Fischer-Dieskau, Moll, Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Chorus	(1982)










4.	Karajan (cond.), Dernesch, Vickers, Ludwig, Berry, Ridderbusch, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Deutschen Oper Berlin Chorus	(1972)










5.	Karajan (cond.), Mödl, Vinay, Hotter, Weber, Malaniuk, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1952)










6.	Pappano (cond.), Stemme, Domingo, Rose, Fujimura, Bostridge, Bär, Holt, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(2005)










7.	Reiner (cond.), Flagstad, Melchior, Janssen, Kalter, List, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus	(1936)










8.	Barenboim (cond.), Meier, Jerusalem, Lipovšek, Struckmann, Salminen, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Choir	(1995)










9.	Bernstein (cond.), Hofmann, Behrens, Minton, Weikl, Zednik, Moser, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1981)










10.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Braun, Treptow, Schöffler, Klose, Frantz, Bavarian State Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1950)










DVDs:
1. Barenboim (cond.), Müller (dir.), Jerusalem, Meier, Hölle, Priew, Struckmann, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1995)

2. Barenboim (cond.), Chéreau (dir.), Meier, Storey, DeYoung, Grochowski, Salminen, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala	(2007)

3. Bělohlávek (cond.), Lehnhoff (dir.), Stemme, Gambill, Karnéus, Skovhus, Pape, Gadd, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Chorus (2007)

4. Barenboim (cond.), Ponnelle (dir.), Kollo, Meier, Salminen, Schwarz, Becht, Schunk, Pampuch, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1983)
*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Furtwängler (cond.), Flagstad, Suthaus, Thebom, Fischer-Dieskau, Schock, Greindl, Philharmonia Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus	(1952)
2.	Böhm (cond.), Nilsson, Windgassen, Ludwig, Talvela, Waechter, Schreier, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1966)
3.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Price, Kollo, Fassbaender, Fischer-Dieskau, Moll, Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Chorus	(1982)
4.	Karajan (cond.), Dernesch, Vickers, Ludwig, Berry, Ridderbusch, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Deutschen Oper Berlin Chorus	(1972)
5.	Karajan (cond.), Mödl, Vinay, Hotter, Weber, Malaniuk, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1952)
6.	Pappano (cond.), Stemme, Domingo, Rose, Fujimura, Bostridge, Bär, Holt, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus	(2005)
7.	Reiner (cond.), Flagstad, Melchior, Janssen, Kalter, List, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus	(1936)
8.	Barenboim (cond.), Meier, Jerusalem, Lipovšek, Struckmann, Salminen, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin State Opera Choir	(1995)
9.	Bernstein (cond.), Hofmann, Behrens, Minton, Weikl, Zednik, Moser, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1981)
10.	Knappertsbusch (cond.), Braun, Treptow, Schöffler, Klose, Frantz, Bavarian State Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1950)

DVDs:
1. Barenboim (cond.), Müller (dir.), Jerusalem, Meier, Hölle, Priew, Struckmann, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1995)
2. Barenboim (cond.), Chéreau (dir.), Meier, Storey, DeYoung, Grochowski, Salminen, Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala	(2007)
3. Bělohlávek (cond.), Lehnhoff (dir.), Stemme, Gambill, Karnéus, Skovhus, Pape, Gadd, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Glyndebourne Chorus (2007)
4. Barenboim (cond.), Ponnelle (dir.), Kollo, Meier, Salminen, Schwarz, Becht, Schunk, Pampuch, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus (1983)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

